# ein Gimp?



## hadedebyte (8. April 2011)

Hallo erstmal,
bin noch ziemlich neu bei WoW und versuche nun da ich inzwischen Lvl 40 (Magier)erreicht habe in nem Dungeon zu spielen. Ich werd aber nicht als Mitspieler akzeptiert, ich sei ein Gimp( normalerweise wurde ich einfach aus der Gruppe entfernt, das war die letzte Antwort), eq. falsch usw. Hab noch kein Dungeon beenden können. Was muß ich an Verhaltensregeln, Ausrüstungen, Skills etc die  besser beachten?

Vielleicht bin ich halt nur zu alt und kapier die jungen Leute nicht, mit 50 sollte man wohl besser was anderes tun als wow spielen


----------



## Windelwilli (8. April 2011)

Als erstes Mal, leg dir ein dickes Fell zu, das wirst du brauchen. Es wimmelt in WoW nur so von selbsternannten Oberpros, die meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben.
Dann..such dir Gleichgesinnte..eine nette Gilde.
Und drittens..googel mal nach Level-Guides. Findest du jede Menge und auch hier bei Buffed wird da einiges geboten. Das beantwortet dir die meisten Fragen.

Zu guter Letzt wünsch ich Dir noch viel Spaß in der Welt der Kriegskunst und lass dich nicht unterkriegen!


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. April 2011)

Als erstes informier dich welche Werte auf Gegenständen zu deiner Klasse passen und welche dir keinen Nutzen bringen. Das ist schonmal die halbe Miete um gut mit Leuten Instanzen in der Levelphase zu bestreiten.

Nirgends sind WoW-Spieler dünnhäutiger, als wenn ihnen jemand ein Teil wegwürfelt, daß dem jenigen keinen Nutzen bringt.


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. April 2011)

Dazu kann ich leider nur sagen: Du arme Sau!

Wenn ich mich zurückerinnere an die Classic-Zeiten, in denen ich als Hexer mit einem Dolch und einem Feuerstein auf Mobs im Nahkampf eingeschlagen habe mit einer Skillung, die jenseits von gut und böse war (der ein oder andere kann sich sicherlich an diese großartige Zeit erinnern, in der Fehler noch zulässig waren)... *seufz* Ja, Spieler des Tages 1 zu sein hat so seine Vorteile gehabt. Nur nette Leute um sich herum, keine Flames, viel Neugierde (Warum hat diese Spinne am Bollwerk nen Totenkopf im Namen, lass ein paar Untote in die Gruppe einladen und dann haun wir die um) *gnihihi*

Leider setzen viele Spieler von WOW heutzutage voraus, dass Du sofort (!) (also mit Level 1) mehr als 100% über alle Mechaniken des Spiels weißt. Die Community in WOW ist eine sehr schlimme, teilweise kommt es auch auf den gewählten Server an. Aber in den Zufallsdungeons triffst Du normalerweise auf den Abschaum der Spieler. Zumindest sehr oft. Leider.

Ein gaaaaaanz wichtiger Tip: Geh in Deine Hauptstadt (Orgrimmar für die Horde, Sturmwind für die Allianz) und frage dort nach einer Gilde, die WOW-Anfänger duldet und in der man mehr über das Spiel lernen kann. Frag diese dann, ob Du was besser oder anders machen kannst, nimm konstruktive Kritik an. Und geh lieber mit solchen Leuten in diese Instanzen, dann hast Du den Frust nicht, den Du leider im Moment hast.


----------



## Tomratz (8. April 2011)

Einiges haben Windelwilli und die anderen ja schon zusammengefasst.

Zusätzlich solltest du dir einfach mal Rat in den Foren holen, was die Skillung für deinen Char betrifft, schau dir auch ruhig mal den einen oder anderen Char im Arsenal an und vergleiche, was die einzelnen Leute anders machen als du.

Die Levelguides, die WW angesprochen hat, helfen dir schon bei vielem weiter.

Mach dich allerdings darauf gefasst, dass du auch in den diversen Foren Leute treffen wirst, die dich als Gimp, Noob etc. bezeichnen. Oft sind das Leute, die selbst am Anfang die grössten Gimps waren und durch Hilfe anderer ihren Char jetzt einigermassen im Griff haben (oder meinen dies zu tun). Leider vergessen viele, dass sie auch mal angefangen haben und durch Unwissenheit sicher das eine oder andere falsch gemacht haben.

Selbst kann ich dir nichts zum Mage sagen, da meiner seit ca. 4 Jahren auf Lvl 24 rumdümpelt und ich inzwischen einen Holypriest als Main spiele.

Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls auch viel Spaß in Azeroth.


----------



## Aeiouz (8. April 2011)

Du sagtest du spielst einen Magier das bedeutet du brauchst für die Ausrüstung Stoffsachen (logisch kannst nichts anderes tragen) dabei solltest du auf den Wert Intelligenz achten, bei anderen Sachen wie z.B Schmuck oder Halsketten solltest du ebenfalls auf Intelligenz würfeln. Wenn du ein Item siehst das Willenskraft drauf hat achte erst ob der Heiler es braucht(der Typ mit dem grünen Kreuz).
Ansonsten achte auf den Tank(der mit dem Schild) pulle keine Viecher, lass ihn das machenwenn ein Monster dich angreit dann geh zum Tank un lass das Vieh abspotten.

PS: Is jetzt zwar erklärt als wenn du nichts von WoW verstehen würdest aber das ist auch für Leute gedacht die sich noch weniger auskennen.

MfG Aeiouz


----------



## Ginkohana (8. April 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Als erstes Mal, leg dir ein dickes Fell zu, das wirst du brauchen. Es wimmelt in WoW nur so von selbsternannten Oberpros, die meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben.


ja das ist leider so...
Die Leute vergessen immer, dass sie auch mal angefangen haben und wenig bis kein Plan vom Spiel hatten.



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Dann..such dir Gleichgesinnte..eine nette Gilde.


Nunja das ist mittlerweile genauso schwer geworden wie vernünftige Leute finden da das Problem Nr. 1 vorherrcht.



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Und drittens..googel mal nach Level-Guides. Findest du jede Menge und auch hier bei Buffed wird da einiges geboten. Das beantwortet dir die meisten Fragen.


Schon traurig, dass man nichtmehr spielen kann wie man es sich wünscht.
Gut ein paar Grundkenntnisse müssen erlangt werden aber immer gleich entfernen weil man neu und unerfahren ist, zeugt von der Armseligkeit die sich in der Comm weiter ausbreitet



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Zu guter Letzt wünsch ich Dir noch viel Spaß in der Welt der Kriegskunst und lass dich nicht unterkriegen!


Guter Rat leider wird dies sehr schwer werden da das geflame bis ins hohe Levelalter anhält.


----------



## Urobeson (8. April 2011)

Aller Anfang ist schwer wie es so schön heißt. Wie schon erwähnt such Dir ein, zwei Guides zu Deiner Klasse. Es gibt mehr als genug Seiten dazu im Netz zu finden. Eine Gilde hilft auch sehr viel. Auf jedem Server gibt es Gilden die auch Neulinge aufnehmen, manche Gilden wurden sogar nur zu diesem Zweck gegründet. Damit bist Du dann auch schon auf einem sehr guten Weg.

Das mit dem dicken Fell kann ich leider nur unterschreiben. WoW ist vom Spiel ansich sehr einsteigerfreundlich, die Community hat diese Freundlichkeit in vielen Fällen leider verloren. Aber lass Dich dadurch nicht demotivieren. Für die ganz schlimmen hat Onkel Blizz die Ignorelist eingebaut.


----------



## Kuman (8. April 2011)

ich hab mit meinem char auf lvl 20 ne pause eingelegt, weil ichs net kapiert hab^^ einfach mal in foren informieren und so leute ignorieren.


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

Gimp..also ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm? Wie könne n die das ducrh ihren Bildschirm hindurch erkennen, ob am anderen Ende der leitung ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm sitzt?


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gimp..also ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm? Wie könne n die das ducrh ihren Bildschirm hindurch erkennen, ob am anderen Ende der leitung ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm sitzt?




Meinst du, daß sowas einem Neuling gegenüber besser ist, als die ihm ingame entgegen gebrachten Aussagen?


----------



## schäubli (8. April 2011)

hör doch auf schrott zu schreiben <.<@Derulu


----------



## Stevesteel (8. April 2011)

Erstaunlicherweise gibt es schon Instanzen, die man ab Level 12-18 betreten kann.
Wenn du Level 40 durchs questen geschafft hast, wie kannst du dann in Instanzen angeblich so jämmerlich spielen, daß du gekickt wirst?
Entweder gehst du hier mehr ins Detail oder läßt deinen ersten Post als Trollversuch stehen.


----------



## Zentoro (8. April 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider nur sagen: Du arme Sau!
> 
> Wenn ich mich zurückerinnere an die Classic-Zeiten, in denen ich als Hexer mit einem Dolch und einem Feuerstein auf Mobs im Nahkampf eingeschlagen habe mit einer Skillung, die jenseits von gut und böse war (der ein oder andere kann sich sicherlich an diese großartige Zeit erinnern, in der Fehler noch zulässig waren)... *seufz* Ja, Spieler des Tages 1 zu sein hat so seine Vorteile gehabt. Nur nette Leute um sich herum, keine Flames, viel Neugierde (Warum hat diese Spinne am Bollwerk nen Totenkopf im Namen, lass ein paar Untote in die Gruppe einladen und dann haun wir die um) *gnihihi*



Looool! Das kommt mir so bekannt vor. Man empfahl mir dann die Seherklinge und ich fand die so Scheisse, weil ich mit Autohit kaum Damage machte.

Hat niemand was dazu gesagt...


----------



## Zentoro (8. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise gibt es schon Instanzen, die man ab Level 12-18 betreten kann.
> Wenn du Level 40 durchs questen geschafft hast, wie kannst du dann in Instanzen angeblich so jämmerlich spielen, daß du gekickt wirst?
> Entweder gehst du hier mehr ins Detail oder läßt deinen ersten Post als Trollversuch stehen.



(Ich nenn sie mal politisch korrekt) ungeschickte Spieler findest Du auf allen Levelstufen. Wenn man alleine gut zurecht kommt, sagt das noch nix über die Fähigkeit zum Gruppenspiel aus.
Da muss man seine Erfahrungen ganz neu machen. 

Insbesondere einfach Regeln wie "Tank pullt" oder "kein AOE bei CC" sind einem in einer Instanz nicht klar.


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Meinst du, daß sowas einem Neuling gegenüber besser ist, als die ihm ingame entgegen gebrachten Aussagen?



Allerdings, denn sie sind nicht gegen ihn gerichtet und sagen nichts zu ihm, seiner Leisteung, seinem Equip, what ever, aus. 

Sätze wie : "Du musst dir ein dickes Fell zulegen" sind btw. genauso hilfreich wie meine "Gimp" Feststellung, ist dies doch bereits jedem, der solche Erfahrungen gemacht hat selbst klar, was den Tipp einfach sinnlos macht. 

Da wir nicht aufgeklärt werden, warum der TE ein "Gimp" sein soll, hilft es auch wenig wenn wir ihm Tipps geben, es könnte schließlich an allem liegen (anderen alles was nur geht wegwürfeln; falsches oder kein Equip tragen; wild durcheinander oder gar keine Punkte in der Talentverteilung vergeben; wild vorraus laufen, alles pullen wie im Level-Spiel; einen einzigen Zauber spammen; Nahkampfwaffen verwenden; nur den Zuaberstab verwenden; etc.). Ohne genauere Angabe spekuliert jeder darauf los, was denn gemeint sein könnte und dieses "Tipp-Wirrwarr" verwirrt Neuspieler noch weitaus mehr...



schäubli schrieb:


> hör doch auf schrott zu schreiben <.<@Derulu



Ich schreibe immer noch was ich will...aber einen Versuch war es wert



hadedebyte schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich halt nur zu alt und kapier die jungen Leute nicht, mit 50 sollte man wohl besser was anderes tun als wow spielen



WoW ist keine Frage des Alters und wegen solchen Erlebnissen aufzugeben hat keinen Sinn. Auf welchem Server und welche Fraktion spielst du denn? Es gibt auf jedem Server inzwischen (seit dem neuen Gildensystem schießen die wie Pilze aus dem Boden) Levelgilden in denen viele gleichgesinnte ebenfalls ihren Charakter hochspielen, auch viele Neuanfänger und es gibt in diesen Gilden auch viele "ältere" Leute (im Sinne von länger spielenden) die den Neulingen gerne helfen...


----------



## hadedebyte (8. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise gibt es schon Instanzen, die man ab Level 12-18 betreten kann.
> Wenn du Level 40 durchs questen geschafft hast, wie kannst du dann in Instanzen angeblich so jämmerlich spielen, daß du gekickt wirst?
> Entweder gehst du hier mehr ins Detail oder läßt deinen ersten Post als Trollversuch stehen.


 Wenn ich wüsste warum würde ich hier nicht fragen, ein Punkt war wirklich ein "Hey was will der Mage mit nem Streitkolben" und <PUFF> ein anderer war meine Voreiligkeit, hab mich danach aber immer zurückgehalten und trotzdem... danke übrigens für alle anregungen, les im moment mehr als das ich spiele


----------



## Zentoro (8. April 2011)

hadedebyte schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste warum würde ich hier nicht fragen, ein Punkt war wirklich ein "Hey was will der Mage mit nem Streitkolben" und <PUFF> ein anderer war meine Voreiligkeit, hab mich danach aber immer zurückgehalten und trotzdem... danke übrigens für alle anregungen, les im moment mehr als das ich spiele



Also den kannst Du nicht tragen!


----------



## Zuckerbub (8. April 2011)

Hallo 

Erst mal herzlich willkommen bei WOW.

Wie immer wenn man sich mit einer Thematik befasst, wo es viele Alteingessenen hat, hat man am Anfang Schwierigkeiten sich zurecht zu finden (ich erinnere mich an meinen ersten Auftritt in der Kletterhalle unter Profikletterer  ) . Aus deinem Thema lese ich herraus, das dir die Grundelemte des WOW Interface wie Chat, Zauberleisten etc bekannt sein sollten. Also denke ich deine Fragen und Probleme drehen sich in Richtung Skillung und Spielweise eines Schadensausteilers innerhalb einer Dungon Gruppe. 

Hier mal 1 Beschreibungen zu Skillungen:
Arkan:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/178623-guide-arkan-mit-cataclysm/

Weiter sollte dir das Spielverhalten in einem Dungon bekannt sein. Die Dungongruppen bestehen aus einem Tank, Heiler und 3 Schadensmacher. Zu den 3 Schadensmacher gehörst du. Die Aufgabe des Tank ist es, die Gegner an sich zu binden und den Schaden auf sich zu halten. Die des Heilers dürfte klar sein. Die der Schadensmacher die Gegner zu töten, ohne die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken. Das heisst der Tank geht vor, bindet die Gegner an sich, und erst dann fängst du an die Gegner zu töten und zwar so, das die Agroschwelle des Tanks nicht überschritten wird und der Gegner zu dir läuft.

Wenn du willst schreib mir ne pm, dann können wir uns mal im TS treffen um paar Sachen zu Besprechen.

ps: wenn du ein troll bist schnapp dir ne wurst (solltest du keiner sein wirst du dich ev. grat fragen was ein troll ist)


----------



## Sternenmacht (8. April 2011)

Meinen ersten Char, einen Hunter, hab ich in Wotlk gespielt. Und ich hatte mächtig Spaß, wurde auch nicht aus Inis gekickt.
Und dann kam der Tag, ich mitlerweile 80 und hc tauglich (naja, so ähnlich...) und wurde geflamed, wie man denn bitte 700dps machen könnte.... 
bis dahin wusste ich nicht, dass ich keine Ahnung hatte, obwohl ich es problemlos auf die Maximalstufe geschafft hatte. 
Bei meinem Hunter hat mir damals eine WoW-Bekanntschaft geholfen, bei jedem weiteren Char Guides.
Ich finds schade, dass es alles so "pro" ist - oder sich das zumindest viele einbilden.

Such dir nette Leute in einer Gilde, und ja, es gibt noch nette und sozial kompetente Leute, auch in Wow.^^
Lies dir einen Guide.
Und vorallem, hab weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## Tomratz (8. April 2011)

hadedebyte schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich halt nur zu alt und kapier die jungen Leute nicht, mit 50 sollte man wohl besser was anderes tun als wow spielen



Ich bin auch 50 und in meiner Gilde fest in der Raidgruppe als Gruppenheiler eingeplant.

Wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben, gibt es jede Menge Guides, in denen du dich weiterbilden kannst, wodurch du besser wirst und
irgendwann dann auch die Akzeptanz findest.

Dann noch ne halbwegs gescheite Gilde und schon sieht das Leben in WoW ganz anders aus.

Und solltest du kein Troll sein, solltest du durchaus die Einladung von Zuckerbub annehmen, im TS (Teamspeak, ein Sprachchattool)
lässt sich manches viel besser erklären als in langwierigem Mailaustausch.


----------



## Escanor (8. April 2011)

hadedebyte schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> bin noch ziemlich neu bei WoW und versuche nun da ich inzwischen Lvl 40 (Magier)erreicht habe in nem Dungeon zu spielen. Ich werd aber nicht als Mitspieler akzeptiert, ich sei ein Gimp( normalerweise wurde ich einfach aus der Gruppe entfernt, das war die letzte Antwort), eq. falsch usw. Hab noch kein Dungeon beenden können. Was muß ich an Verhaltensregeln, Ausrüstungen, Skills etc die besser beachten?
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich halt nur zu alt und kapier die jungen Leute nicht, mit 50 sollte man wohl besser was anderes tun als wow spielen



Ja, spiel lieber Rift. Da gibts überwiegend ältere Mitspieler und selbst die jüngeren sind angenehmer.
Komisch. Naja bei WoW wollen viele schnell viel haben und wenig geben.
Ein neuer Mitspieler ist da nur noch ein Stein im Weg.

Mit LvL 40 kommt es eh nicht drauf an die beste Skillung, Glyphen oder Ausrüstung zu haben.
Da kommts nur aufs Zusammenspiel an.


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

Escanor schrieb:


> ....



Mähmähmäh

Das liegt daran, dass Rift neu ist (1 Monat) und das für ALLE, daher ist (noch) keiner in der vermeintlichen Position etwas "besser zu wissen" als andere. Da Rift aber exakt für die selbe Zielgruppe designed ist und auch exakt die selben Leute anzieht, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass nach einem halben, spätestens einem Jahr, "Chancengleichheit" zwischen den Spielen ghergestellt ist.

Ich halte es übrigens für eine sehr intelligente Idee, in einem WoW Thread in dem ich mich zu Wort melde, mich großzügig darüber auszulassen, was an Rift soviel besser ist. Trägt unter Garantie zu besserem Klima untereinander hier im Forum bei...

Und der Tipp hilft dem TE in WoW auch wirklich weiter...da war ja mein Post vorhin noch hilfreicher...

"Was soll ich in WoW anders machen"-"Spiel Rift"...in der Schule würde es heißen, Themenverfehlung 6 (oder 1 oder 5, je nach Land und Notengebung)


----------



## Thamann (8. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise gibt es schon Instanzen, die man ab Level 12-18 betreten kann.
> Wenn du Level 40 durchs questen geschafft hast, wie kannst du dann in Instanzen angeblich so jämmerlich spielen, daß du gekickt wirst?
> Entweder gehst du hier mehr ins Detail oder läßt deinen ersten Post als Trollversuch stehen.



Was is den das für ne Aussage???
Ich hab zu classiczeiten bis lvl 40 gezockt ohne eine ini zu gehen oder auch nur 1 Skillpunkt verteilt zu haben genau so hab ich sachen getragen auf denen Int war weil ich es einfach nicht wusste


----------



## J_0_T (8. April 2011)

hadedebyte schrieb:


> &lt;br /&gt;Hallo erstmal,&lt;br /&gt;bin noch ziemlich neu bei WoW und versuche nun da ich inzwischen Lvl 40 (Magier)erreicht habe in nem Dungeon zu spielen. Ich werd aber nicht als Mitspieler akzeptiert, ich sei ein Gimp( normalerweise wurde ich einfach aus der Gruppe entfernt, das war die letzte Antwort), eq. falsch usw. Hab noch kein Dungeon beenden können. Was muß ich an Verhaltensregeln, Ausrüstungen, Skills etc die  besser beachten?&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;Vielleicht bin ich halt nur zu alt und kapier die jungen Leute nicht, mit 50 sollte man wohl besser was anderes tun als wow spielen&lt;br /&gt;


&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;<br /><br />Okay... nachdem ich mir deinen post mehrmals durchgelese habe eröffnen sich mir nun mehrere fragen.<br /><br />1. Du bist lvl 40... warst aber noch nie in einem dungeon? Normalerweise nommt man einen dungeon mit, schon aus neugier. <br /><br />2. Kicks kommen nicht von ungefähr... du hast uns hier nicht dein verhalten näher gebracht... lvl tech bzw eq kann es nicht sein... da ich selbst ne komplette 80'er <br />   mit nur 3 epix gemacht hatte... und das war alles was ich anhatte. Also wie Verhälst du dich in einem Dungeon?<br /><br />3. Wie oder was hast du geskillt? Normalerweise ist in dem bereich einiges mgl... und man könnte generell nix falsch machen (generel kommt drauf an wie geskillt wurde)<br /><br />Gib uns mehr informationen wie du spielst, oder besser wie du dich bewegst? so ist dein eingangs post ein wenig informativer. Hier ist es mehr, das raten woran es liegt oder ob die anderen mist bauen.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. April 2011)

Thamann schrieb:


> Was is den das für ne Aussage???
> Ich hab zu classiczeiten bis lvl 40 gezockt ohne eine ini zu gehen oder auch nur 1 Skillpunkt verteilt zu haben genau so hab ich sachen getragen auf denen Int war weil ich es einfach nicht wusste



Jaja...und genau ab Level 40 hast du dich dann urplötzlich mit deinem Char beschäftigt und alle bis dato fehlenden Skillpunkte verteilt, die Int-Stoff-Items durch Platte ersetzt und getankt ^^
Leute, wenn man ein Spiel spielt, dann beschäftigt man sich damit.
Man läuft doch auch nicht in einem Offline-Spiel herum, ohne auch nur den geringsten Schimmer zu haben, was man da eigentlich macht.
Ich sage es euch wie es ist, für einige Menschen sind Videospiele nicht gemacht. 
Zumal ich immer mehr den Eindruck habe, daß der TE ein Troll ist, denn eine solche Aussage, 
*"ein Punkt war wirklich ein "Hey was will der Mage mit nem Streitkolben" 
*kann nicht kommen!


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. April 2011)

@ Stevesteel: Leute wie Dich sollte man ausklammern dürfen! Kann man aber nicht, mit Leuten wie Dir muß man leben. Lern mal lieber konstruktiv zu kritisieren und zu lesen. Er spielt einen Magier. Typen wie Du versauen Anfängern den Spielspaß!


----------



## Zentoro (8. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Jaja...und genau ab Level 40 hast du dich dann urplötzlich mit deinem Char beschäftigt und alle bis dato fehlenden Skillpunkte verteilt, die Int-Stoff-Items durch Platte ersetzt und getankt ^^
> Leute, wenn man ein Spiel spielt, dann beschäftigt man sich damit.
> Man läuft doch auch nicht in einem Offline-Spiel herum, ohne auch nur den geringsten Schimmer zu haben, was man da eigentlich macht.
> Ich sage es euch wie es ist, für einige Menschen sind Videospiele nicht gemacht.
> ...



Sorry, aber Du bist ein.... ach lassen wir es...


----------



## Mingxie (8. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gimp..also ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm? Wie könne n die das ducrh ihren Bildschirm hindurch erkennen, ob am anderen Ende der leitung ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm sitzt?



Genau an das hab ich gedacht als ich Gimp gelesen hab 



Derulu schrieb:


> Mähmähmäh
> 
> Das liegt daran, dass Rift neu ist (1 Monat) und das für ALLE, daher ist (noch) keiner in der vermeintlichen Position etwas "besser zu wissen" als andere. Da Rift aber exakt für die selbe Zielgruppe designed ist und auch exakt die selben Leute anzieht, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass nach einem halben, spätestens einem Jahr, "Chancengleichheit" zwischen den Spielen ghergestellt ist.
> 
> ...



/sign

Ihr und euer Rift *facepalm*
Kein Kommentar

@topic
Willkommen in World of Warcraft


----------



## Firun (8. April 2011)

Halli hallo ... liebe Freunde , sollte das hier wieder in einer Unendlichen Geschichte "Rift ist ja sooo viel besser als WoW" enden werde ich leider diesen Thread hier ´schließen müssen.
Das Thema des TE's ist nämlich eindeutig ein anderes, danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Windelwilli (8. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Jaja...und genau ab Level 40 hast du dich dann urplötzlich mit deinem Char beschäftigt und alle bis dato fehlenden Skillpunkte verteilt, die Int-Stoff-Items durch Platte ersetzt und getankt ^^
> Leute, wenn man ein Spiel spielt, dann beschäftigt man sich damit.
> Man läuft doch auch nicht in einem Offline-Spiel herum, ohne auch nur den geringsten Schimmer zu haben, was man da eigentlich macht.
> Ich sage es euch wie es ist, für einige Menschen sind Videospiele nicht gemacht.
> ...



Learning by doing ist dir aber bekannt,oder? Ich habe mit meinem ersten Char bis lvl 70 keine Ini von innen gesehen und das mit dem richtigen equipen kam auch erst um die 40 rum. Irgendwann kommt halt der Punkt, wo einem solche Sachen anfangen zu interessieren.
Aber du hast natürlich schon vor der Charaktererstellung alle Guides zu allen Klassen gelesen und warst schon der Oberpro schlechthin.


----------



## J_0_T (8. April 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> <br />@ Stevesteel: Leute wie Dich sollte man ausklammern dürfen! Kann man aber nicht, mit Leuten wie Dir muß man leben. Lern mal lieber konstruktiv zu kritisieren und zu lesen. Er spielt einen Magier. Typen wie Du versauen Anfängern den Spielspaß!<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Stufe 40... normalerweise kennt man ein wenig von der spielumgebung in dem punkt. 

Es ist mehr die Aussage das er erst mit 40 einen Dungeon betritt... dann sagt das er nie einen beenden konnte. Finde das schon ein wenig sonderbar... da er uns nicht im detail sagt woran es liegt. Und das liegt nun nicht in dem Alter das der TE hat... entweder ist er ein Troll, oder er verschweigt uns etwas. Den von nix kommt kein kick. Und eq bzw Skillung ist in dem lvl kein grund entfernt zu werden... da ich schon tanks gesehen habe die in dem lvl noch leder trugen und Jäger die noch Int sachen farmen. 

Und da der TE liest was wir hier schreiben würde ich ihn doch bitten uns genau zu sagen wie die Runs ablaufen... und auch sein Verhalten in der gruppe näher zu bringen.


----------



## Brurce (8. April 2011)

Hiho

Leider ist das einsteigen in WoW nicht mehr so einfach wie auch schon. Blizz hat zwar einige grosse Schritte in sachen Einsteigerfreundlichkeit gemacht, einige spieler allerdings nicht. Die Instanzen bis 60 sind leider grösstenteils zum Schlachtfest verkommen. Einige haben dann das Gefühl, die besten Spieler aller Zeiten zu sein, wenn sie mal einen Elitegegner alleine besiegen.

Ich kann dir allerdings einen hoffnungsschimmer bieten: in der Scherbenwelt, spätestens Nordend (wo instanzen etwas herausfordernder werden), nimmt die Freundlichkeit der Spieler meiner Erfahrung nach zu. Bzw die Zahl rumnörgelnder WoWler nimmt ab.

Viele Tipps kann ich dir leider nicht geben, da ich selbst keinen Magier mehr spiele. Folgendes solltest du als Schadensausteiler allerdings immer beachten:

- gib dem Tank Zeit die gegner an sich zu binden.

 vorallem da du in einiger Entfernung zu deinem Tank stehst, solltest du ihm 1-2 sek zeit geben und dann erst anfangen Schaden zu machen. Für einen Tank gibt es nichts mühsameres als einem einzelnen Monster hinterher zu rennen. Und sollte doch mal eins auf dich losgehen, suche die nähe deines Tanks, bis er es dir abgenommen hat.

- mach schaden auf das Ziel des Tanks

 Vorallem zu Beginn eines Kampfes ist es wichtig das selbe Ziel wie der Tank anzugreifen. So ziemlich aus dem selben Grund wie oben beschrieben^^. und solltest du sehen, dass dein Tank in eine grosse Monstergruppe rennt, warte bis du einen Flächeneffekt von ihm siehst und fange dann an, deinen Eigenen zu wirken (Blizzard ist immer eine gute Idee^^)

- Buffe deine Gruppe

 als Magier besitzt du den Stärkungszauber arkane Intelligenz. Versuche ihn immer auf deinen Gruppenmitgliedern mit Mana (blauer Balken^^) aufrecht zu halten.

- Verwandle deine gegner wenn du darum gebeten wirst

 ebenso verfügt der Magier über den Verwandlungszauber. Vorallem in höherstufigen Instanzen wird dieser oft gebraucht. meist markiert der Tank das zu verwandelnde Ziel mit einem Mond. Achte darauf, dass es immer verwandelt bleibt, bis der Tank es an sich bindet. Verwende hierbei auch deinen eigenen Verstand. Wenn du seihst, dass ein Monster den Heiler angreift und der Tank mit etwas anderm beschäftigt ist, verwandle es. Der Heiler wirds dir danken^^

- Raus aus dem Feuer

 Das versteht sich von alleine, oder?^^ versuche möglichst viel Schaden auf dich zu vermeiden, denn meist ist der Heiler damit beschäftigt, den Tank am leben zu halten

- würfle Bedarf nur auf Sachen, die du wirklich brauchst

 wenn du mit gedrückter Umschalt- oder Steuerungstaste (ich weiss leider nicht genau welche von beiden, sry) über den Namen eines Ausrüstungsgegenstades fährst, vergleicht wow dein derzeitiges Ausrüstungsstück mit diesem. Grüne Zahlen sind Werte, die um diesen betrag zunehmen, rot jene die abnehmen. als Magier solltest du vorallem auf intelligenz gehen und wenn willenskraft auf dem stoffstück ist frag den (Heil-)Priester ob er es braucht. Mein Tipp wäre es, dir mal das T11-Set des Magiers anzuschauen und Werte, die darauf oft vorkommen zu bevorzugen.

und das Wichtigste zum Schluss^^:

- Suche dir nette ingame-Kollegen

 Vllt gibt es ja jemanden in deinem Bekanntenkreis, der auch wow spielt. versuche dich mit ihm zusammen zu tun und benutzt wenn möglich Programme wie Skype oder ts um miteinander auch wärend des Spielens reden zu können (schreiben kann so mühsam sein in einer instanz^^). Und suche dir eine nette Gilde. oft findest du eine solche indem du einfach mal in einem Chat der hauptsädte schreibst, dass du eine einsteigerfreundliche Gilde suchst aber auch im offiziellen Forum gibt es dafür ein eigenes ..Forum? ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich das meine^^

- Feier auch kleinere Erfolge

 Denn gerade in den niedrigstufigen Instanzen trifft man oft auf das eine oder andere Schimpfwort. Da ist es wichtig auch mal kleinere Erfolge zu feiern.
Bsp:"Guckmal, mein Feuerball macht schon über 800 Schaden" - "Ich habe dem Heiler gerade das Leben gerettet" usw.

So, ich hoffe ich konnte dir den einen oder anderen nützlichen Tipp geben.

Freundliche Grüsse

Brurce

P.S. Rechtschreibe- und Grammatikfehler sind beabsichtigt und sollen eure Aufmerksamkeit testen^^


----------



## Zentoro (8. April 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> Stufe 40... normalerweise kennt man ein wenig von der spielumgebung in dem punkt.
> 
> ...



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass er gar nicht so genau weiß und deshalb hier postet?

Also man begegnet doch Anfängern häufig genug: pullen Gruppen, öffnen CC, würfeln auf Sachen, die sie nicht tragen können, verlaufen sich in der Ini, etc.

Dann werden sie mit WoW Kürzeln bombadiert, die sie nicht verstehen...


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

Hm....

Zitat aus der offiziellen Klassenbeschreibung des Magiers der Communitypage Link

_Verfügbare Waffen
 Zauberstäbe, 
 Dolche, 
 Einhändige Schwerter, 
 Stäbe_


Dazu dann diese Aussage



hadedebyte schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste warum würde ich hier nicht fragen, ein Punkt war wirklich ein "*Hey was will der Mage mit nem Streitkolben"* und <PUFF> ein anderer war meine Voreiligkeit, hab mich danach aber immer zurückgehalten und trotzdem... danke übrigens für alle anregungen, les im moment mehr als das ich spiele



Aber schön, das gleich alle "Möchtegernguten" jetzt auf Stevesteel einschlagen,nur wei dieser den, mit dem Wissen der beiden oben aufgeführten Zitate, zu dem (persönlichen) Schluß kommt, dass der TE vll. versuchen will hier zu trollen...Berücksichtigt man die beiden Aussagen und auch, dass in 5er Instanzen normalerwiese Need&Greed als Lootverteilung eingestellt ist und Magier damit gar nicht auf Streitkolben Need würfeln können (und daher auch kein anderes Mitglied der Gruppe oben zitierte Aussage treffen kann, wenn es ein greed Wurf ist und somit keiner need hat, kann es jedem egal sein welche Klasse das Teil bekommt), kann man sehr wohl zu dem Schluss kommen (muss man aber nicht), dass es sich hier um einen Trollversuch handelt...


----------



## Brurce (8. April 2011)

Entschuldigung, da muss ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben:

Wieso kommt der Gedanke auf, der TE könnte ein Troll sein?

Ich sehe hier nur jemanden, der wissen möchte, wie er sein GRuppenspiel verbessern kann, da anscheinend ingame niemand bereit ist. Dass man als Neueinsteiger gekickt wird finde ich durchaus glaubhaft. Musste selbst schon öfters kickvotes ablehen, weil einer der "Pros" die Instanz möglichst schnell durchmachen wollte und nicht eine Neueinsteiger erklären wollte, wie das funktioniert, da dieser ja ohne hin zu wenigschaden macht.

Ausserdem habe auch ich sehr lange mit meinem ersten Instanzbesuch gewartet, da ich vorallem Angst vor solchen Erlebnissen hatte. Glücklicherweise haben mir RL-Kollegen dabei etwas geholfen.

Und dass man sich über ein Spiel zu informieren hat, wäre mir auch neu. Ich gehöre auch zu jenen, die gerne erstmal alles auf eigene Faust erkunden, und später dann Verbesserungsvorschläge suchen. Denn immerhin ist WoW ein Spiel und als solches soll es vorallem eines: Spass machen. und vielen macht es nunmal wenig Spass erst trockene Theorie durchzulesen.

so, das war mein Senf

Freundliche Grüsse

Brurce


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

Brurce schrieb:


> Wieso kommt der Gedanke auf, der TE könnte ein Troll sein?



Deshalb



Derulu schrieb:


> Hm....
> 
> Zitat aus der offiziellen Klassenbeschreibung des Magiers der Communitypage Link
> 
> ...


----------



## J_0_T (8. April 2011)

Brurce schrieb:


> <br />Entschuldigung, da muss ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben:<br /><br />Wieso kommt der Gedanke auf, der TE könnte ein Troll sein?<br /><br />Ich sehe hier nur jemanden, der wissen möchte, wie er sein GRuppenspiel verbessern kann, da anscheinend ingame niemand bereit ist. Dass man als Neueinsteiger gekickt wird finde ich durchaus glaubhaft. Musste selbst schon öfters kickvotes ablehen, weil einer der &quot;Pros&quot; die Instanz möglichst schnell durchmachen wollte und nicht eine Neueinsteiger erklären wollte, wie das funktioniert, da dieser ja ohne hin zu wenigschaden macht.<br /><br />Ausserdem habe auch ich sehr lange mit meinem ersten Instanzbesuch gewartet, da ich vorallem Angst vor solchen Erlebnissen hatte. Glücklicherweise haben mir RL-Kollegen dabei etwas geholfen.<br /><br />Und dass man sich über ein Spiel zu informieren hat, wäre mir auch neu. Ich gehöre auch zu jenen, die gerne erstmal alles auf eigene Faust erkunden, und später dann Verbesserungsvorschläge suchen. Denn immerhin ist WoW ein Spiel und als solches soll es vorallem eines: Spass machen. und vielen macht es nunmal wenig Spass erst trockene Theorie durchzulesen.<br /><br />so, das war mein Senf<br /><br />Freundliche Grüsse<br /><br />Brurce<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Erst mal muss ich Derulu rechtgeben. 

Interessant ist ja das hier immer wieder einige zeilen aus dem uneditierten post auftauchen... wie das mit dem Streitkolben. Aber, wenn er erst mit lvl 40 in ne ini springt wird er durch questen auch gegenstände gefunden haben die er nicht benutzen konnte... also denke ich das der Thread Fischig ist.


----------



## Nexilein (8. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise gibt es schon Instanzen, die man ab Level 12-18 betreten kann.
> Wenn du Level 40 durchs questen geschafft hast, wie kannst du dann in Instanzen angeblich so jämmerlich spielen, daß du gekickt wirst?
> Entweder gehst du hier mehr ins Detail oder läßt deinen ersten Post als Trollversuch stehen.



Was lernst man denn bitte beim Questen über das Gruppenspiel?
Ich habe damals kurz nach dem Release angefangen und habe mit ein paar anderen ca. auf Lvl 15 eine Gilde gegründet. Wir sind sind zusammen durch alle damaligen Instanzen bis zum Tempel mit 2 Schurken, 2 Jägern und einer Priesterin. Was ein Tank war wussten wir nicht, wollten wir nicht wissen und mussten wir nicht wissen; es lief alles super.
Ist ein Item gedroppt, dann hat natürlich jeder Bedarf gewürfelt, denn wer will schon "gierigig" sein...

Alles Dinge die man nach und nach lernt, außer man liest sich den ultimativen Spaßbremsen-Guide schon durch bevor man den Char erstellt....

*edit*
Im Übrigen ist es vollkommen egal ob der TE ein Troll ist oder nicht.
Wir alle wissen das Soziopathen in WoW überrepräsentiert sind, und wie sich das in den letzten Jahren auf das Spiel ausgewirkt hat... wer das Thema anspricht ist dabei nebensächlich, wie geantwortet wird aber aufschlussreich.


----------



## Blackout1091 (8. April 2011)

Gebe Derulu recht.
Irgendwie ergibt das alles kein Sinn.

Außerdem ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich ,dass jmd in einer 40er ini gekickt wird egal wie er spielt..Weil eh jeder alles zerbombt  Und somit es kein Einfluss haben würde..
Und keine Ahnung was wir dir hier sagen sollen? Du meinst du weißt nicht woran es liegt oder führst Sachen auf die gar nicht sein können. O.o


----------



## Royal-TS (8. April 2011)

also ich wär soooooooo gern wieder ein gimp.
planlos alles entdecken war eigentlich das beste in wow.


----------



## Zentoro (8. April 2011)

Royal-TS schrieb:


> also ich wär soooooooo gern wieder ein gimp.
> planlos alles entdecken war eigentlich das beste in wow.



Das stimmt1


----------



## Zentoro (8. April 2011)

Irgendwie klappt zitieren nicht, aber egal.

Ich möchte Derulu (oder so) widersprechen.

In den kleineren Instanzen kann man irgendwie auf alles Bedarf machen.

War heute mit meiner kleinen Kriegerin unterwegs und hätte bei einem Zauberstab Bedarf machen können...


----------



## cell81469 (8. April 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Irgendwie klappt zitieren nicht, aber egal.
> 
> Ich möchte Derulu (oder so) widersprechen.
> 
> ...



Jo das auf klassen geblockte system greift erst ab 45 oder so .

Und sonst die Regeln mit denen man fast alles downbekommt sind nachwievor:
1. Der Tank soll sich auf der Fresse schlagen lassen
2. Wenn ein gegner auf dich einprügelt (und der Tank noch lebt) und du bist nicht der Tank hast du nen Fehler gemacht. Machs Tank und Heiler leichter und versuch das mob irgendwie zu blocken/loszuwerden (Idealfall Abspotten lassen vom Tank)
3. Wenn der Boden irgendwann anders aussieht also er es sonst tut und man steht alleine drin kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein das es falsch ist da zu stehen.


----------



## hadedebyte (9. April 2011)

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung. Ich habe einige Anregungen aus euren Antworten entnehmen können. Musste aber auch manchmal über die doch teilweise wilden Spekulationen schmunzeln. Ich bin kein Troll. Das mit dem Streitkolben hatte ich wohl verstanden, nur war ich es als Einzelkämpfer gewöhnt erstmal alles einzusacken was möglich war, verkaufen konnte ich es später immer noch. Ich habe es hier nur erwähnt, weil es die erste Bemerkung war die ich über mich mitbekommen hatte, und die wohl auch direkt zum Ausschluss aus der Gruppe führte. Den Ausdruck Gimp habe ich dann vernommen als endlich jemand auf meine Frage was ich denn so falsch mache antwortete, allerdings auch nur eben mit diesem Wort und der Bemerkung mein Equipment stimmt nicht. Was ich wollte als ich diesen Thread geöffnet habe, waren Tipps was ich besser machen kann, und die habe mir hier raussuchen können. Also nochmals danke, noch macht mir dieses Spiel Spass.


----------



## Chuckzz (9. April 2011)

Zuerst benutze Bitte die Klassenguides auf Buffed, da wird dir gut geholfen :

http://wowdata.buffe.../class/portal/8

So wenn du schreibst du hast alles eingesackt was geht, brauchst du dich nicht wundern das dich Leute beschimpfen. Sowas nennt sich Ninja-Looting. Du als Magier bist nen Stoffi dessen Auswahl an Ausrüstung recht beschränkt ist. Wenn jetzt nen Magier kommt der auf Schurken Sachen würfelt (z.B. Dolch mit beweglichkeit) regen sich die Leute natürlich auf. Lies dir einfach die Guides durch, da wirst du sehen was du brauchst.

Das mit dem Troll ignorier einfach, sobald man nicht nach 10 Minuten antwortet kommen die ersten Trollolols aus ihren Höhlen.
Wie bereits erwähnt brauchst du ein grooooooooßes Fell in WoW. Es gibt kaum ein Spiel in der die Community *sry das ichs so sagen muss* behindert ist wie in WoW. Es gibt allerdings auch ein Licht auf der anderen Seite denn wir sind ja nicht *alone in the dark* ! ;D

Such dir ne gute Gilde, eventuell im Gildenforum von Blizzard!

http://eu.battle.net...e/forum/878770/

So Gute Nacht und viel Spaß im weiteren WoW leben !


----------



## stylezzxx (9. April 2011)

also ich spiele einen DK laut Guide.. Frost DD.. so habe geganstandsstufe 351 im durchschnitt.. war vorgestern in der Baradinenfestung! Und die Ansage vom Raidleiter war:
Wenn wir wipen, werden alle dds unter 10k geschmißen... OK ich denke mir nix los mache ja ca 13-14k .. aber banane war leider nicht so.. kurz nur 9K gehabt und dann sofort per flüstern: ey man kannst gleich wieder gehen wenn das so weiter geht....

hmm denk ich mir... ok dann hau ich mal wieder rein.... und zack 14k !!! und dann wieder flüstern: sry man dachte du bist son gimp DK !


Naja also ich finde es wird oft übertrieben... man lernt erstmal die klasse zu spielen und jeder macht mal nen fehler


----------



## Derulu (9. April 2011)

hadedebyte schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Troll. Das mit dem Streitkolben hatte ich wohl verstanden, nur war ich es als Einzelkämpfer gewöhnt erstmal alles einzusacken was möglich war, verkaufen konnte ich es später immer noch.



Dann kein Troll...aber ein gnadenloser Egoist oder mit großen Scheuklappen unterwegs...erstmal "Bedarf" auf alles würfeln (Bedarf= "ich brauche es", sagt aber schon das Wort, auch wenn Gier vll. schlecht gewählt ist, da in deutscher Sprache sehr negativ belegt, Fehler der Lokalisationabteilung von Blizzard), es ist ja nicht so, dass noch 4 andere Spieler mit dir unterwegs sind  und einem da doch einfallen könnte, dass man nicht alles einsacken sollte was nur geht. Es ist klar, dass sich da "eingefleischte" Spieler auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, die wissen nicht, dass du neu bist und sehen nur, dass du auf jedes Teil das droppt Bedarf würfelst und legen ihr Level 85 Denken ("Der würfelt auf alles was nur möglich ist, egal ob er es braucht oder nicht, das ist ein Ninja-Looter [=die meistgehasste Personengruppe im Spiel]") natürlich auch auf niedrigeren Stufen bei ihren "Twinks" an den Tag


----------



## Escanor (9. April 2011)

Royal-TS schrieb:


> also ich wär soooooooo gern wieder ein gimp.
> planlos alles entdecken war eigentlich das beste in wow.



Das heißt nicht Gimp, das neißt Noob (Newbie).
Gimps sind Leute die schon seit Jahren spielen und es einfach nicht gebacken kriegen.


----------



## ctullhu (9. April 2011)

hadedebyte schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> bin noch ziemlich neu bei WoW und versuche nun da ich inzwischen Lvl 40 (Magier)erreicht habe in nem Dungeon zu spielen. Ich werd aber nicht als Mitspieler akzeptiert, ich sei ein Gimp( normalerweise wurde ich einfach aus der Gruppe entfernt, das war die letzte Antwort), eq. falsch usw. Hab noch kein Dungeon beenden können. Was muß ich an Verhaltensregeln, Ausrüstungen, Skills etc die  besser beachten?
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich halt nur zu alt und kapier die jungen Leute nicht, mit 50 sollte man wohl besser was anderes tun als wow spielen



schulterzucken und lmaa denken.
ich bin auch schon als volltrottel aus gruppen geflogen, wenn denen meine nase nicht gepasst hat.
das ist normal und obliegt selbstgemachten vorschriften, die nur die jungs selber verstehen.
da ich auch schon ein mmorpg-biblisches alter erreicht habe (41), habe ich mir eine gewisse gelassenheit mit solchen leutchen angewöhnt.
zur beruhigung: es liegt im seltensten fall am alter, die letzten drei tage habe ich mit einer horde 20-25-jähriger instanzen gemacht, das war spaß pur, trotz diverser whipes (der hexer ist ein wenig trigger-happy  )

wenn es mal zu hart wird, auf rexxar gibt es eine reine fungilde, die naturfroinde ironforge auf allyseite. 
alle mann ü-30, momentan wetter- und jobbedingt eher lau besucht, ändert sich aber alle halbe jahr 
für uns ist wow das, was es für jeden sein sollte: zeitvertreib mit fun.
einfach einen aus der gilde anschreiben (ich bin, beruflich bedingt eher ab 23 uhr da), die jungs helfen gerne aus


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ... die wissen nicht, dass du neu bist ...


Dann kann man auch einfach mal nachfragen, wie ich es meist mache (bzw. gemacht habe), wenn ein Spieler in der Art auffällig war. Meist hilft dann eine kurze Erklärung und man kann in Frieden weiter spielen. Sowas sollte man halt immer im Hinterkopf haben, wenn man random in eine Ini geht... als erfahrener Spieler noch mehr als als Neuling.


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch einfach mal nachfragen, wie ich es meist mache (bzw. gemacht habe), wenn ein Spieler in der Art auffällig war. Meist hilft dann eine kurze Erklärung und man kann in Frieden weiter spielen. Sowas sollte man halt immer im Hinterkopf haben, wenn man random in eine Ini geht... als erfahrener Spieler noch mehr als als Neuling.



Auf welchem Server spielst du? Ich will auch so verständnisse volle Mitspieler haben... 

Ich zitire aus meinem ersten Dungeon: "Du bist neu? Dann kannst du dich gleich verpissen!" 

Ich glaube ich habe nie einen SPieler so gehasst wie diesen, der das gesagt hat, obwohl es eine Kleinigkeit war.


----------



## ctullhu (9. April 2011)

naja man darf sich über solche deppen wie den nicht aufregen.
wenn wer neu ist, ist er mir genauso willkommen wie andere.
es ist ein spiel, mehr nicht.
man spielt es, chillt und wenn man pro-gamen will, dann hat man in randoms auch nichts zu suchen, denn da hat man neue drin, da hat man leute drin, die ein neues setup testen und noch keine rotation haben, da hat man leute, die nicht nachlesen und lieber selber testen (meine achtung dafür, die beherrschen ihre chars später auch perfekt), andere wollen chillen, die anderen rushen und zuletzt hat man die deppen dabei, die die gruppe sehen, ein "kotz" in den chat werfen und leaven.
ich finde das eher amüsant und bin zu faul, um mich aufzuregen.
als heiler habe ich fix eine neue gruppe (ah, den habe ich vergessen... tanks, die ohne auf mana achten losrushen und dann brüllen :" wtf ? l2p, fucking healer!!!111").
wie gesagt, wenn ich halb-pro bis pro rushen will, nehme ich meine gilde oder suche mir eine entsprechende gruppe. random wird das nichts und ist auch nicht so gedacht.

am meisten freut mich dann, wenn einer wirklich neu ist, man dem das alles erklärt und die runde dann auch packt. sieht man den ein paar tage wieder hugt der einen erstmal


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. April 2011)

Hallo lieber hadedebyte!

Da ich nicht weiß wie viel du schon über das Gruppenspiel in WoW erfahren hast versuche ich einfach mal ein paar Sachen zum Einstieg zu erklären.
Wenn du das alles schon weißt tut es mir leid - mir haben diese Tipps bei meinem Einstieg geholfen. *nostalgischer seufzer* 

1. Als Magier bist du ein sogenannter DamageDealer (DD) und somit zum Austeilen von Schaden in der Gruppe zuständig.

2. Die Kreaturen (auch Mobs genannt) in den Instanzen haben wesentlich mehr Lebenspunkt und teilen höheren Schaden aus als die "freilebenden" Mobs denen man beim Questen begegnet.
Wie du vielleicht schon gemerkt hast bist du als Magier nicht in der Lage extrem große Mengen an Schaden einzustecken. Deshalb gibt es den sog. Tank. Er kümmert sich darum die Feinde an sich zu binden, damit die Schadensausteiler (pro Gruppe 3 an der Zahl) ungestört die Feinde niederstrecken können. 
Um das zu gewährleisten solltest du den Tank die Mobs auf jeden Fall zuerst angreifen lassen (pullen) und ihm ein paar Sekunden Zeit geben die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen (Aggro aufbauen).

3. Das letzte Mitglied eurer Gruppe ist der Heiler. Er muss natürlich das Überleben des Tanks und der Gruppe im Allgemeinen sicherstellen. Damit das möglich bleibt sollte eure Gruppe aufpassen nicht zuviele Gegner auf einmal zu bekämpfen.

4. Am Anfang der Instanz kannst du alle deine Mitspieler mit einem Manabalken mit dem Stärkungszauber "Arkane Intelligenz" versehen. Nutze das es macht (insbesondere dem Heiler) das Leben um einiges leichter.

5. Hast du die Checkliste abgearbeitet (Tank hat Gegner an sich gebunden, der Heiler ist unbehelligt, weitere Gegner sind nicht in Sicht usw.) fängst du an Schadenszauber auf deine Gegner zu wirken. Gehe damit wie beim Leveln vor - wenn du es bis Level 40 geschafft hast, solltest du nicht allzu viel falsch machen. 

6. Sollte es aus irgendeinem Grund einmal eng werden, z.B. dadurch, dass der Tank aus Versehen zu viele Gegner "pullt", ist es wichtig Gegner mit Zaubern aus dem Kampf zu nehmen (auch CC = "CrowdControl" genannt).
Dies kannst du als Magier mit deinem Zauber "Verwandlung" bewerkstelligen.
Wirke ihn am besten auf Fernkämpfer oder Zauberer, die leicht abseits vom großen Getümmel (Tank, gegnerische Nahkämpfer usw.) stehen, da der Effekt so nicht so leicht durch Schaden unterbrochen wird.
Dies kann Leben retten, insbesondere wenn der Heiler in Gefahr ist!
Manchmal wird dich ein Spieler bitten einen bestimmten Gegner zu "sheepen", damit ist der Zauber Verwandlung gemeint.

7. Sollte mal ein wertvoller Gegenstand von den Gegnern erbeutet werden, stehen dir in einem Extra-Fenster 4 Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl: Bedarf, Gier, Passen und Entzaubern.
Einfach mal die Grundlagen: Ist ein Gegenstand für dich brauchbar drückst du Bedarf. Für dich als Magier sind die Werte Intelligenz, Willenskraft und evtl. Ausdauer primär einmal interessant. Außerdem solltest du darauf achten dass es sich um eine Stoffrüstung handelt.
Auf Sachen mit Beweglichkeit und Stärke verzichtest du am Besten.
In allen anderen Fällen solltest du auf das Drücken von Bedarf verzichten, da jemand anderes vielleicht Nutzen aus dem Gegenstand ziehen kann.
Drücke in diesem Fall Gier (normaler Würfelwurf, schwächer als der Bedarf-Wurf), Passen (völliger Verzicht auf den Gegenstand), oder Entzauberung (für den Beruf des Verzauberers interessant).

8. Von den Tipps "Lies einen Guide" halte ich nicht so viel, da sich diese oft an fortgeschrittenen Spielern orientieren. Frage einfach mal in einer Hauptstadt nach einem netten Magier der dir etwas erklärt und/oder nach einer einsteigerfreundlichen Gilde.
Denk noch etwas darüber nach, wie du am besten deine Talentpunkte verteilst und dann passt der Lack (du musst dir keine empfohlene Skillung von irgendwelchen"Experten" andrehen lassen).

9. Leg dir ein dickes Fell zu, um Beleidigungen zu trotzen, und - das ist natürlich selbstverständlich - sei höflich zu deinen Mitspielern.


So solltest du kaum Schwierigkeiten haben erfolgreich Instanzen abzuschließen - falls nicht, keine Sorge Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister.
Abschließend wünsche ich dir noch eine Menge Spaß! 
Geniesse die Zeit als Neuling, für mich war das die beste meiner gesamten Spielzeit!


MfG,
XT


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2011)

Escanor schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht Gimp, das neißt Noob (Newbie).
> Gimps sind Leute die schon seit Jahren spielen und es einfach nicht gebacken kriegen.



Genau das und nichts anderes! Und deswegen gibt es sehr sehr sehr viele Gimps dort draussen...wie oft schon habe ich den Hunter pullen sehen, den Retri auf Tankzeug würfeln sehen, den Healer nach einem Wipe leaven sehen, das alles sind riesige Gimps. Gegen Noobs hab ich nix...jeder hat mal klein angefangen, wenn ich mich an meine ersten Stunden erinnere...hui


----------



## Thamann (10. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Jaja...und genau ab Level 40 hast du dich dann urplötzlich mit deinem Char beschäftigt und alle bis dato fehlenden Skillpunkte verteilt, die Int-Stoff-Items durch Platte ersetzt und getankt ^^
> Leute, wenn man ein Spiel spielt, dann beschäftigt man sich damit.
> Man läuft doch auch nicht in einem Offline-Spiel herum, ohne auch nur den geringsten Schimmer zu haben, was man da eigentlich macht.
> Ich sage es euch wie es ist, für einige Menschen sind Videospiele nicht gemacht.
> ...



Unvorstellbar in deiner Welt wa?
Aber nein es war nicht urplötzlich sondern mit Hilfe anderer, is halt so wenn man in seinem Leben das 1. Mal ein Rollenspiel spielt...


----------



## Magogan (10. April 2011)

WARNUNG: Dieser Beitrag könnte Spuren von Ironie und Sarkasmus enthalten!



hadedebyte schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> bin noch ziemlich neu bei WoW und versuche nun da ich inzwischen Lvl 40 (Magier)erreicht habe in nem Dungeon zu spielen. Ich werd aber nicht als Mitspieler akzeptiert, ich sei ein Gimp( normalerweise wurde ich einfach aus der Gruppe entfernt, das war die letzte Antwort), eq. falsch usw. Hab noch kein Dungeon beenden können. Was muß ich an Verhaltensregeln, Ausrüstungen, Skills etc die besser beachten?
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich halt nur zu alt und kapier die jungen Leute nicht, mit 50 sollte man wohl besser was anderes tun als wow spielen



_Wi kanst du nuhr???!!!???_
Du hast mit WoW angefangen, ohne vorher alle 10000 Guides, die alle was gegensätzliches aussagen, durchzulesen?
Du hast gefragt, wie du dich verhalten sollst?
Was geht'n mit dir Oo ... *Du bist kein richtiger WoW-Spieler, du bist ... ein Spieler, wie es sie viel öfter geben sollte!* Du kannst dich ernsthaft für ein Spiel begeistern, mit allem was dazugehört, also auch das Sterben bei Bossen (das ist mir heute in RIFT gefühlte 30 Mal in der selben Instanz mit der selben Gruppe passiert, ohne das jemand gegangen ist - nach 4 Stunden und 2 toten Bossen von insgesamt 6).

Leider passt du aber nicht in das Bild der WoW-Spieler. Ernsthaft, wenn du nicht gut spielst, wirst du nicht akzeptiert, so ist das eben. Verschwörungstheorien sagen, dass alle WoW-Spieler bei RTL arbeiten und sich für ihre TV-Shows ("Hexer sucht Frau", "Mitten im Dungeon", "Alles was failt", "Azeroth sucht den Superstar", ...) Leute suchen, die keine Ahnung vom Leben (in WoW) haben und die man so richtig schön verarschen kann.
Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Glück in WoW. Ich habe jedenfalls damit aufgehört, weil ich diese Community nicht länger ertragen wollte. Mal sehen, wie lange du durchhältst - 3 Monate, 4 Monate?

Und mit 50 bist du noch nicht zu alt. Alles in WoW ist ziemlich logisch, wenn du das Grundprinzip erstmal begriffen hast, solltest du eigentlich sonst keine Probleme haben. Und falls ein Dungeon zu schwer für dich sein sollte, warte einfach eine Woche, bis Blizzard den so leicht macht, dass man ihn mit verbundenen Augen, einer Hand auf dem Rücken und gleichzeitig in einem Becken voller hungriger Haie schwimmend spielen kann. Achja, die guten Spieler können nebenbei noch den WoW-Song singen und dazu auf dem Klavier Beethovens 5. Sinfonie rückwärts spielen. Trotzdem werden sie dank Blizzard den Dungeon in unter einer Minute alleine schaffen.

Wenn du das Glück hast, eine gute Gilde zu finden, wirst du vielleicht noch die netten Seiten der Community erleben. Die gibt es wirklich noch. Sie sind nur sehr versteckt ... Wenn nicht: Es gibt genügend andere MMOs. Und es gibt auch Offline-Spiele, mein Vater hat früher immer Zelda gespielt, als er 50 war


----------



## fereman (10. April 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> WARNUNG: Dieser Beitrag könnte Spuren von Ironie und Sarkasmus enthalten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol genial xD


----------



## XSebX (11. April 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> WARNUNG: Dieser Beitrag könnte Spuren von Ironie und Sarkasmus enthalten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist einfach nur groß.Made my day. :-D


----------



## Turican (11. April 2011)

Laß dich nicht ärgern.
In WoW gibts genau wie im normalen Leben viele dumme Kinder und Idioten.Such dir einfach nette Leute* und laß vorallem die Finger von PVP Server,dort ist der Idiotenfaktor sehr hoch*.Geh auf einen RP Server,dort sind Idioten am seltensten.

Und Leute die sowas wie "lol,gimp,noob" usw benutzen kann man meist sowieso gleich abschreiben.Jeder Mensch der nur etwas Hirn besitzt redet in normalen Sätzen mit Dir.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Turican schrieb:


> Laß dich nicht ärgern.
> In WoW gibts genau wie im normalen Leben viele dumme Kinder und Idioten.Such dir einfach nette Leute* und laß vorallem die Finger von PVP Server,dort ist der Idiotenfaktor sehr hoch*.Geh auf einen RP Server,dort sind Idioten am seltensten.
> 
> Und Leute die sowas wie "lol,gimp,noob" usw benutzen kann man meist sowieso gleich abschreiben.Jeder Mensch der nur etwas Hirn besitzt redet in normalen Sätzen mit Dir.



Wie ich die Leute nicht ausstehen kann, die nur auf RP-Realms gehen, weil es dort angeblich weniger Deppen gibt. Genau das ist der Grund dafür, dass es dort eben auch unzählige davon gibt. RP bedeutet etwas anderes...


----------



## Redoran (11. April 2011)

Wer Wert auf eine nette Community legt sollte Wow quitten und Eve:Online zocken ..


----------



## Tamîkus (11. April 2011)

cell81469 schrieb:


> Jo das auf klassen geblockte system greift erst ab 45 oder so .
> 
> Und sonst die Regeln mit denen man fast alles downbekommt sind nachwievor:
> 1. Der Tank soll sich auf der Fresse schlagen lassen
> ...



die besten 3 sätze für Innis den ich je gelesen hab


----------



## Tartarus73 (11. April 2011)

Also ich kann dich beruhigen, es gibt auch Spieler die anderst können. 
Ich spiel mir grad nen Pala Tank hoch (weil mir die Arroganz vieler Tanks bis zum Hals steht)und war rnd in Düsterbruch unterwegs. Einer der DD`s war ein kleines Hexerlein. Man merkte relativ schnell, dass er noch nicht so recht wusste was er eig. tun muss. Er stand immer in Melee Range, und seine DPS waren aufgrund der falschen Zauber die er benutzte auch auffallend niedrig. Wir waren aber eine so geile Gruppe und haben uns die Zeit genommen ihm seinen Hexer etwas zu erklären. (Spiele auch nen Dotlock auf 85)
Er entschuldigte sich mehrmals und meinte das sei sein erster Char und er spielt erst seit ein 2 oder 3 Tagen WoW. Alle aus der Gruppe sagten ihm dass keine Entschuldigung nötig sei und jeder von uns mal angefangen hat.
Der kleine Hexer war natürlich sehr dankbar für die Tipps, hat versucht diese auch so gut es ging umzusetzen und dann lief es auch besser.

Wir hatten mit dieser Gruppe dann auch so einen Spaß dass wir gleich noch 2 Inis hinten dran gehängt haben.

Alle waren zufrieden und hatten eine gute Zeit.


Du siehst also, es geht auch wirklich anderst. 

Von dem her, lass dich nicht abschrecken und erfreue dich deines WoW-Daseins


----------



## Marzani (11. April 2011)

Heyho! 

Dann auch mal meine 2 pence:

Die meisten Spieler (so auch ich) voten Leute aus der Gruppe, die sich unsozial verhalten. Dazu gehört:


Damage Dealer (zu denen auch Mages gehören) die ständig pullen und damit die Gruppe gefährden
Leute, die auf alle Gegenstände Bedarf anmelden (nennt man Ninjalooter oder einfach Ninja)
Leute, die andere Spieler beleidigen
Leute, die nur nutzlos hinterherlaufen um das zu plündern, was die anderen erkämpft haben.

Daraus ergibt sich die Abhilfe für Dich (als Magier) wie folgt:


Lasse den TANK die Gegner anlocken (pullen) und greife sie erst dann selbst an, bevorzugt das Ziel des Tanks
Melde nur auf Gegenstände Bedarf an, die Du auch wirklich tragen kannst UND solltest(!)
Sei freundlich
Sei nicht untätig, sondern greife nach dem Pull das vom Tank anvisierte Ziel an
Greife den Gegner GRUNDSÄTZLICH im Fernkampf mit Zaubern an, schlage nicht darauf herum!
Bittet Dich jemand um Wasser/Kekse, nutze 'Erfrischungen herbeizaubern' und gib ihm das Gebäck
Bittet Dich jemand um den Zauber 'Verwandlung', verwandle das vereinbarte Ziel. (wird auch sheep oder Schaf genannt)

Rudimentäre Erklärung zur Spielweise des Magiers:

Nutze bevorzugt die Magieschule, deren Skillung Du gewählt hast. Als Feuermagier solltest Du also Feuerball, Feuerschlag, Pyroball etc. verwenden,
als Arkanmagier vor Allem Arkanschlag, Arkane Geschosse und so weiter. Stehen viele Gegner (mehr als 3) zusammen, nutze unabhängig von Deiner 
Skillung den Eisregen (Blizzard). Geht Dir das Mana aus, nutze 'Hervorrufung' oder iss etwas vom Managebäck, das Du herbeizaubern kannst.
Hast Du versehentlich Aggro gezogen (greifen die Mobs DICH statt den Tank an), nutze Deinen Eisblock oder den Manaschild (bei Frostmagiern
die Eisbarriere) oder die Frostnova, um die Gegner festzuketten. Nutze die Frostnova NIE wenn Gegner neben dem Heiler stehen! Bleibe auch
selbst nie neben festgefrosteten Gegnern stehen.
Soviel zu den Grundlagen. Weiterführendes gern per PM hier im Forum.

Ferner:

Magier brauchen Kleidung aus Stoff mit den Werten Intelligenz, Trefferwertung, kritische Trefferwertung, Tempowertung, Zaubermacht.
Ist keiner dieser Werte auf dem Gegenstand, den es zu erwürfeln gilt, ist er nichts für Dich.
Würfle GIER oder ENTZAUBERUNG darauf.
Ringe, Halsketten, Waffen und Schmuckstücke haben keine Rüstungsbeschränkung, aber nicht alle sind sinnvoll für Dich. Orientiere Dich
an den genannten Stats (Werten). Selbiges gilt für Waffen. Achte auf die Waffengattung. Erscheint sie in rot (zum Beispiel Streitkolben),
kannst Du sie nicht tragen. Würfle Gier oder Entzauberung darauf.

Sodenn, ich hoffe es hilft
Marzani


----------



## Soda1981 (11. April 2011)

ich muss dazu sagen den dungon finder mit lvl 40 zu nutzen ist wie 15 minuten vor ladenschluß bei aldi einzukaufen 
wenn du deinen char noch nicht beherscht ist es als wenn du 2 parkpätze gleichzeitig besetzt und an der kasse mit abgezählten münzen zahlst
wenn du auf alles bedarf machst (hab ich früher auch gemacht o.o) ist wie dem singel handwerker die letzte Tiefkühlpizza weck zu schnappen
wenn es dann als magier auch noch was mit stärke/wille/beweglichkeit nimmst ist es, wie die pizza dann an die katze zu verfüttern

am besten suchst du im /2 einer hauptsadt nach einem netten spieler der dir was erklähr oder dich sogar mitnimmt
vieleicht giebt es auch eine 30+ gilde bei dir
ich kann dir nur empfehlen zum questen auf in frost deine talente zu verteilen
und in der instanz(du kannst eine zweite talenspezialiesierung bei lehrer kaufe,den du übrigens oft besuchen solltest) arkan da feuer schnell mal mehr gegner zieht als gewollt
du solltest natürlich auch die zauber aus dem endsprechenden zauberbuch verwenden

Für dich wichtige werte sind inteligenz,(critische) terfferwertung, thempowertung, und fals noch irgendwo drauf zaubermacht, aber nichts mit willenskraft (die is für heiler) als waffen sollte man Stäbe oder dolche/schwerter und etwas für die schildhand nehmen und auch einen zauberstab obwohl man den eigendlich nur benutzen sollte


----------



## Nisbo (11. April 2011)

Ach war das damals lustig als ich angefangen habe, man hat andauernd was neues entdeckt und sei es nur wie man die Kamera verstellt denn das habe ich in den ersten Leveln noch nicht hinbekommen wie das mit der Maus geht. Zum Druiden bin ich gekommen weil ich meine Arbeitskollegen gefragt hatte was die denn in der Gilde noch brauchen und da hatte sich der Druide am besten angehört.

Grüne Stats auf Items ? Hatte mich auch zuerst nicht interessiert, habe immer nur auf Rüstung geguckt, Punkte verteilen ? Das kam auch erst später.
Das erste mal im Dorf der Bluthufe im Gasthaus da erstmal nen Kumpel gefragt warum denn die Levelzahl weg ist und da ZZZ steht.

Tja wenn man das Spiel halt selber entdecken will ist man der Gelackmeierte weil man dann leider sofort abgestempelt wird.
Ach bei den Raids teste ich gerne mal (zumindest früher in der aktiven Raidzeit) was die neuen Bosse machen und das hatten wir in unseren Gilden auch so umgesetzt, die ersten Trys wenigstens ohne Guides wegen dem Aha Effekt.

In meinen ersten Inis bin ich nem Lvl 70 Schamanen (Arbeitskollege) hinterhergelaufen so mußte ich also nicht diese negative Erfahrung machen gleich vollgemault zu werden.
Wobei zu BC Zeiten war das auch noch entspannter gewesen, da durfte man auch in BT ohen AV rein ^^

@TE

laß Dich einfach nicht ärgern, da stehen wir älteren Säcke doch eh drüber.
Du wirst schon sehr schnell reinfinden in Deine Klasse und in wow im allgemeinen.

Abkürzungen mußt Du wohl oder übel lernen und dazu noch die englischen
LFG / LFM / WTB / WTS denn da kann man schon ganz schnell mal jemanden falsch anschreiben

Ach ja und später dann AV ind Item-Level, ganz ganz wichtig denn ohne das geht auf 85 nix mehr *g*

Also viel Spaß beim entdecken der wow Welt mit Deinem "Wasserkasten" ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2011)

Ich habe meine erste Instanz mit 80 betreten und wurde nach einigen Instanzen darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das ich doch Aderlass habe. Ich sollte aufhören, nach jeder Gruppe Mana nachzufüllen.

Seitdem bin ich jedem Heiler ein Dorn im Auge :-)


----------



## Ekim (11. April 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider nur sagen: Du arme Sau!
> 
> Wenn ich mich zurückerinnere an die Classic-Zeiten, in denen ich als Hexer mit einem Dolch und einem Feuerstein auf Mobs im Nahkampf eingeschlagen habe mit einer Skillung, die jenseits von gut und böse war (der ein oder andere kann sich sicherlich an diese großartige Zeit erinnern, in der Fehler noch zulässig waren)... *seufz* Ja, Spieler des Tages 1 zu sein hat so seine Vorteile gehabt. Nur nette Leute um sich herum, keine Flames, viel Neugierde (Warum hat diese Spinne am Bollwerk nen Totenkopf im Namen, lass ein paar Untote in die Gruppe einladen und dann haun wir die um) *gnihihi*




in solchen Fällen konnte man ja noch sagen, dass man Dolche skillt ) Geht heute natürlich nicht mehr. Heute muß man Waffen nicht mehr skillen, damals schon.
Aber nicht entmutigen lassen. Diejenigen, die so rumschreien haben am Anfang auch noch nichts gerissen. Und die meisten können heute noch nicht lesen.


Das Spielverhalten hat sich leider mit Senkung der Altersbeschränkung auf 12 J. (heißt natürlich nicht, dass nicht noch jüngere spielen) sehr verschlechtert. 50 ist in diesem Spiel kein Alter, wenn du nicht gerade hardcore pvp spielen willst. Erfahrung macht ne Menge wett aber die richtigen Reflexe sind, wenn du etwas erreichen willst unerlässlich. Im PvE ist das nicht so wichtig. Schau dir besagte Guides an, sieh dir an wie andere spielen und wie deren Skillung ist, und wirst dich freuen, was du mit deinem Charakter alles schaffst. Wenn dir nach einem harten Arbeitstag mal wieder solche unverständlichen "Kinder" über den Weg laufen (passiert auch mir nach über 6J. WoW, oft aus Neid, oder wenn ich anderen helfen will ihr Spiel zu verbessern. Das kommt oft auch nicht gut an. Obwohl ich es nie böse rüberbringe, auch wenns manchmal angebracht wäre. Aber es bleibt nur ein Spiel.) skille deine Berufe entdecke Landschaften (man etdeckt immer wieder tolle neue Dinge. Und die Quests sind auch nett überarbeitet.) such in den Städten jemand, der ein wenig hilft. Ja solche Leute gibts auch noch. Es gibt auch auf jedem Server fungilden. Eigentlich wird immer und überall nach neuen Leuten gesucht. Und mit den Leuten kannst du dich dann ja auch kurzschließen, was bei dir noch nicht so richtig läuft und vlt. auch mit Gildengruppen in die inis gehen.


Das wird jetzt aber zu lang. Kopf hoch und viel Spass


----------



## Ekim (11. April 2011)

sry wegen Doppelpost


----------



## hadedebyte (11. April 2011)

Es ist wirklich interessant zu lesen was erfahrene Spieler zu erzählen haben. Viele von den Tipps hab ich versucht umzusetzen.. und es klappt, danke. Es kommt wirklich hauptsächlich darauf an mit der Gruppe zusammenzuspielen. Und sich zu verständigen. Sprich reden. Klappt meistens. Meinen ICH - auf nur questen hab ich jetzt abgelegt, und es klappt dank eurer Hilfe. Deshalb nochmal DANKE


----------



## Super PePe (11. April 2011)

Es gab wirklich mal eine Zeit da wurde vermehrt gemerkt wenn ein Spieler neu ist und ihm sozusagen im vorbeifliegen Tips gegeben. Es war die Zeit wo spieler eines Dungeons an ihre Realm gefesselt waren. Es gibt zwar heute auch noch solche Spieler die merken wann Hilfe bedurft wird und wann sie angenommen wird, jedoch ist das seit dem Dungeonpuff stark verdünnt.


----------



## dedennis (11. April 2011)

hadedebyte schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> bin noch ziemlich neu bei WoW und versuche nun da ich inzwischen Lvl 40 (Magier)erreicht habe in nem Dungeon zu spielen. Ich werd aber nicht als Mitspieler akzeptiert, ich sei ein Gimp( normalerweise wurde ich einfach aus der Gruppe entfernt, das war die letzte Antwort), eq. falsch usw. Hab noch kein Dungeon beenden können. Was muß ich an Verhaltensregeln, Ausrüstungen, Skills etc die besser beachten?
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich halt nur zu alt und kapier die jungen Leute nicht, mit 50 sollte man wohl besser was anderes tun als wow spielen



schau dir hier einach mal die guides zu deiner klasse an.
leider werden die leute immer dümmer zu den anfängern.
solltest du dich aber einfach an die klassenguides hier halten dürftes du eigentlich keine probleme mehr haben.


----------



## Chuckzz (11. April 2011)

Wie ich die Zeit nach Release von BC vermisse wo jeder wirklich Random in Zerschmetterte Hallen gegangen ist und jedes mal sowas von umgekloppt wurde ;D das waren noch zeiten </3


----------



## Landerson (11. April 2011)

Es sieht wohl wirklich so aus das man erfolgreich und mit Spass nur noch mit der eigenen Gilde spielen kann. Alles andere wird oft zu einer Tortur oder schlicht ein langweiliges durchgerenne. Irgendwie schade.


----------



## Derulu (13. April 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> ...



Ist nicht mein Humor, tut mir leid...


----------



## Tomratz (13. April 2011)

Marzani schrieb:


> Heyho!
> 
> Dann auch mal meine 2 pence:
> 
> ...




Dickes Lob @ Marzani, wenn er kein Forentroll ist (was manche wohl behauptet haben), dann wird ihm das, sofern er 
es auch liest und beherzigt, auf jeden Fall helfen.


----------



## puzzelmörder (13. April 2011)

Finde es erstaunlich, dass wenn ein Neuling einen Post eröffnet direkt die Trollrufe kommen und ihm vorgeworfen wird er würde etwas falch machen. 

Als ich 2005 mit WoW angefangen hab war ich ein totaler Kacknoob. Es gab damals aber kein Richtig oder Falsch. Ich hatte die Möglichkeit selbst zu testen was mir liegt und Spaß macht und an nen Guide habe ich da noch net gedacht. Selbst testen und Erfahrungen machen ftw. 

Muss man wegen einem Spiel direkt nen Guide lesen? 
Muss man direkt mit lvl 1 bestimmte DPS schaffen? 
Muss man direkt die gleichen Skillungen haben weil nen Guide sagt so geht es schneller und leichter? 

Damals konnte ich mit meinem ersten Main (Mage) noch in grauem Zeug rumlaufen weil der Rüstungswert höher war wie auf dem grünen Zeug.Int, Ausdauer und Wille waren für mich nur nice 2 have.  
Damals konnte ich noch Feuer, Arkan und Frost skillen weil ich nicht wusste, dass man bei den Talenten scrollen kann. 

Der Unterschied damals war einfach die Comm. Da wurde einem noch nen Tipp ingame gegeben und nicht auf nen Forum verwiesen oder direkt beleidigt. 
Wenn ich mal was für ne Quest gesucht habe kam im /1 meistens direkt ne Antwort, heute nur man solle googel fragen. In einem MMORPG finde ich es grade wichtig, dass ingame geredet wird und Informationen hauptsächlich verbreitet werden sollten. Es macht die Welt lebendiger. 

Ich glaube dem Ersteller durchaus, dass er oft gekickt wird weil einem etwas nicht passt oder einfach nur grundlos auch weil ich mit meinem Kriegertank oft erlebt habe wie 2 DD sich gegenseitig grundlos kicken wollten. 

Mein Tipp an dich ist einfach das Spiel zu genießen. Es ist grade für nen neuen Spieler nicht nötig direkt der "Beste" zu sein und schnell zu leveln. Du musst keine millionen Guides lesen um in Gruppen zu bestehen. 
Eine nette Gilde macht schon einen Unterschied und sollte dir auch genügend ingame Hilfe bieten für den Anfang. Wie vorhin schon einer schrieb war grade die Anfangszeit sehr spaßig da man eben noch so viel selbst entdecken konnte und die Welt beim ersten Char einfach noch riesiger erschien. 
In Instanzen zählt das Miteinander und der Umgangston und wenn paar Idioten meinen deine DPS sind mies oder deine Skillung schlecht einfach ignorieren. Im niedrigen Bereich gibt es auch nen Haufen sehr nette Spieler die einem helfen und was erklären wenn nötig. 

Das DPS rennen kannste dir bis lvl 85 sparen. xD


----------



## Tomratz (13. April 2011)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Das DPS rennen kannste dir bis lvl 85 sparen. xD




Bring ihn nicht auf so blöde Ideen  

Ist aber tatsächlich erschreckend, wie schon im Lowlevelbereich so stark auf DpS geschaut wird, viele Inis
kann doch ein halbwegs gescheiter Tank eh alleine machen.

Ich persönlich versuche noch heute zu helfen, wenn ich merke dass jemand den Char noch nicht beherrscht
(immer vorausgesetzt, ich kann überhaupt was zu dem Char sagen).

Leider passiert es dann sehr oft, dass die Leute, denen man Hinweise gibt, einen zuflamen anstatt die gut
gemeinten Ratschläge mal anzunehmen und auszuprobieren.

Erst Gestern hat mir unser Raidleiter einige wichtige Verbesserungsvorschläge für meinen Priester unterbreitet,
die er sich aus nem anderen Forum geholt hatte. Ich habs ausprobiert und siehe da, es hat gewirkt.

@ TE: Lass dich nicht entmutigen, und wie ich ein Stück weiter vorn gelesen hab, haben dir ja die Tipps der
anderen Forumsteilnehmen teilweise schon geholfen.


----------



## Marzani (13. April 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Dickes Lob @ Marzani, wenn er kein Forentroll ist (was manche wohl behauptet haben), dann wird ihm das, sofern er
> es auch liest und beherzigt, auf jeden Fall helfen.



Hey danke, das hört(liest) man doch gern.


----------



## Derulu (13. April 2011)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Der Unterschied damals war einfach die Comm. Da wurde einem noch nen Tipp ingame gegeben und nicht auf nen Forum verwiesen oder direkt beleidigt.
> Wenn ich mal was für ne Quest gesucht habe kam im /1 meistens direkt ne Antwort, heute nur man solle googel fragen. In einem MMORPG finde ich es grade wichtig, dass ingame geredet wird und Informationen hauptsächlich verbreitet werden sollten. Es macht die Welt lebendiger.



Glaub mir, ersteres passsiert bei niedrigstufigen Charakteren heute noch, nur wird nicht mehr im öffentlichen Channel geantwortet (da auch hier ab und an Flames an den Helfenden kommen) sondern per Whisper...


----------



## MasterCrain (13. April 2011)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Muss man wegen einem Spiel direkt nen Guide lesen?
> Muss man direkt mit lvl 1 bestimmte DPS schaffen?
> Muss man direkt die gleichen Skillungen haben weil nen Guide sagt so geht es schneller und leichter?



Wobei ich hier einen kleinen einwurf machen muss. Mann kann mir ja erzählen was man will, aber egal wie alt man ist, egal welche Rollenspielerfahrung man schon hat oder eben auch nicht es gibt einfach Dinge die kann ein Kleinkind logisch nachvollziehen. Wenn ich Magier höre, welcher Wert könnte da für einen wichtig sein? Stärke? Beweglichkeit? Intelligenz? Klar kann man sich da mit Wille verzetteln. Aber das mAnn als Magier wenig mit Stärke anfangen kann weis ich auch ohne je ein Rollenspiel gespielt zu haben oder?
Und selbst wenn nicht. In der Charakterübersicht steht groß und breit mit bei was dir welcher Wert bringt. Dazu muss ich keinen Guide lesen und es dauert maximal 30 Sekunden. Sowas kann man doch wohl von jedem neuling erwarten oder?


----------



## puzzelmörder (13. April 2011)

Klar gibt es noch Leute die einem auch per /w dann Auskünfte geben, aber die Nörgler machen es eben im /1. 
Ist doch wie hier im Forum, es schreien immer die Nörgler am lautesten. 

Positive Eindrücke sind sehr wohl noch vorhanden, aber die negative Fallen direkt auf. 

Ne ordentliche Gilde ist grade am Anfang wichtig, weil die einen auch sozial an WoW bindet. Ohne meine Gildenmates wäre es nicht so lustig in den Raids zu Wipen. Spielen zwar wie die letzten Gamer sind aber einfach top die Leutz =)




> Wobei ich hier einen kleinen einwurf machen muss. Mann kann mir ja erzählen was man will, aber egal wie alt man ist, egal welche Rollenspielerfahrung man schon hat oder eben auch nicht es gibt einfach Dinge die kann ein Kleinkind logisch nachvollziehen. Wenn ich Magier höre, welcher Wert könnte da für einen wichtig sein? Stärke? Beweglichkeit? Intelligenz? Klar kann man sich da mit Wille verzetteln. Aber das mAnn als Magier wenig mit Stärke anfangen kann weis ich auch ohne je ein Rollenspiel gespielt zu haben oder?
> Und selbst wenn nicht. In der Charakterübersicht steht groß und breit mit bei was dir welcher Wert bringt. Dazu muss ich keinen Guide lesen und es dauert maximal 30 Sekunden. Sowas kann man doch wohl von jedem neuling erwarten oder?



Erwarten kannst du erstmal gar nichts. Man muss grade Neulingen eine faire Chance geben und nicht direkt flamen. 
In dem niedrigen Level und in der gesammten Levelphase stört es mich persönlich nicht ob ich ein Item bekomme oder nicht. Jeder Twink von mir hat Accountitems, da fällt nen Iniitem gar net weiter auf ob es vorhanden ist oder nicht. Die Instanzitem werden doch gewechselt wie Unterwäsche beim Leveln.


----------



## Grobolus (13. April 2011)

Leider sind Allgemein und SNG Chat auch auf unserem Server deutlich verstummt.

Lediglich im Handels-Channel ist noch was los, allerdings nur "LFG/LFM/WTS/WTB" was von gelegentlichen Flames unterbrochen wird.


Aber mal back 2 Topic:

In der WOW-Anonümität verstecken sich viele, das bringt ein virtuelles dasein so mit sich. Vor allem der Besuch im Doungonbrowser, bei welchen man auf Spieler trifft, die man selbst in WOW nie wieder sehen wird lässt einige vergessen, dass es umgangsformen gibt.

Fängt man heute mit WOW an, empfehle ich dir 3 möglichkeiten, wenn du in eine Instanz willst:

1. Gilde suchen, mit freundlichen Membern (nicht die erstbeste, die einen anschreibt), welche einen mit Erfahrung und beim bestreiten von Abenteuern in instanzen hilft, allerdings wirst du oft den nachteil haben, dass in deinem Levelbereich niemand in der Gilde zu finden ist.

2. Eine Gruppe über den Handelschannel/SNG-channel suchen, dies ist allerdings zeitaufwendig. Du solltest dazuschreiben dass du WOW-Neueinsteiger bist, hat den Großen Vorteil, du findest nette Mitspieler auf deinem Server, die eventl. den Sprung in deine Freundesliste schaffen und wenn du das nächste mal eine Instanz besuchst, gerne mit von der Partie sind, allerdings kann es dir halt passieren, dass sich ewigkeiten kein Heiler/Tank meldet

3. Über deine Klasse und mögliche Instanz genau informieren und am Equip/Schadensoutput etwas arbeiten, dann in den Doungonbrowser und die "möchtegern-PROs" wegrocken (so wie ich die kenne, größtenteils kein Problem), aber dann icht selbst zum "möchtegern-PRO" mutieren :-)


Gruß aus dem kalten Niederbayern :-(


----------



## Nisbo (13. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier einen kleinen einwurf machen muss. Mann kann mir ja erzählen was man will, aber egal wie alt man ist, egal welche Rollenspielerfahrung man schon hat oder eben auch nicht es gibt einfach Dinge die kann ein Kleinkind logisch nachvollziehen. Wenn ich Magier höre, welcher Wert könnte da für einen wichtig sein? Stärke? Beweglichkeit? Intelligenz? Klar kann man sich da mit Wille verzetteln. Aber das mAnn als Magier wenig mit Stärke anfangen kann weis ich auch ohne je ein Rollenspiel gespielt zu haben oder?
> Und selbst wenn nicht. In der Charakterübersicht steht groß und breit mit bei was dir welcher Wert bringt. Dazu muss ich keinen Guide lesen und es dauert maximal 30 Sekunden. Sowas kann man doch wohl von jedem neuling erwarten oder?



Sorry aber genau so bin ich die Flames gewohnt ^^
Man kann ja nicht alles wissen und selbst Stärke kann man durchaus falsch interpretieren wenn man am Anfang die Zusammenhänge noch nicht kennt.
Bin auch früher mit grauen Items rumgerannt weil die mehr Rüstung hatten, na und ? Hat man irgendwann mal den Aha Effekt gehabt.

Wenn man weis wo es steht dann ist es immer einfach. Wo ich hier in der Raumfahrt angefangen habe war für mich die Telemetrie auch wie die Matrix, man hat nix gefunden was man gesucht hat. Inzwischen kann ich die "Matrix" lesen und das ist in WoW ja auch nicht anders.


----------

